# Help with menopur!



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey ladies I did my first menopur injuection last night and it was very fiddly  
I have one water to two menopur powders.

The syringe seems to fill up with air bubbles which are hard to get rid of  
The suprecur is a doddle compared to this  
Does anyone have any tips they can share?

Many thanks! xxx


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi staceyemma,

I too found the menopur injections to be fiddly at first but once u do them a few times, u kinda get the hang for them...the best thing to do is do them really slowly as that causes lesser air bubbles....so take the water slowly into the syringe from the vial, pierce it into the powder vial, make sure ur needle is right at the bottom of the vial so no powder is wasted and tilt the vial in a slight angle and make sure the hole of the needle is immersed in the liquid...this makes it easier to get all the liquid into the syringe...repeat with the 2nd powder and then just tap the syringe 2-3 times with ur fingers to give it a shake and get rid of the air bubbles 

Hope this helps! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The menopur causes a suction and can be fiddly a lot of ladies find making a large hole in the top so the suction is gone helps. 

Tip the syringe up and get rid of all the air between mixes too. 

Good luck and it will get easier. I used menopur 7times and was an expert lol


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks both! Hubby did the injection like a pro tonight  
Yout tips really helped  
Thank you! Bit worried about the bubbles I may have inside me from last night  
Xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Bubbles only matter when injectinf in a vein which your not so don't worry


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks kara the reassurance is much appreciated xxx


----------

